# Psychoeducational (CBT) Courses



## making_art (Oct 29, 2017)

*Psychoeducational (CBT) Courses*
Mood Disorders Association BC
Retrieved Oct 29, 2017

*About our Psychoeducational Groups:*
MDABC Psychoeducational Groups are structured courses in which participants are encouraged and supported to acquire the most effective tools and techniques to cope with the mental health challenges they are facing. The Counsellor running the group will facilitate the learning and discussion and ensure that the group enviroment is condusive to sharing and healing.

The tools and strategies that you will learn in an MDABC Course will not only help you in your present circumstances but will help you build emotional resilience that will serve you well in the future.

*Cognitive Behavioral Therapy(CBT) Principles are the foundation of the skills taught in our courses:*
CBT is an evidence-based psychological intervention shown to significantly reduce emotionally distressing symptoms. CBT is educative and clients are taught cognitive, behavioral, and emotional-regulation skills so that that they can, in essence, become their own therapists.

*Extended Benefits Coverage*
Our psychoeducational groups are not covered by MSP, but our services may be covered by your extended health plan. We advise clients to check their insurance provider's policy under "psychological services" to find out their yearly limit as well as to see if coverage includes any level of clinicians or only specific types of clinicians. Our psychoeducational groups are faciliated by Registered Clinical Counsellors (RCC) or Canadian Certified Counsellors (CCC).

*How do I register for an MDABC Psychoeducational Course?*
No doctor's referral is needed to register for a group. 

Please read the course descriptions and suitability criteria and select the course which best meets your needs.


----------

